# Tempted by an L1



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

By pure chance I was at Rave last week when coffeechap delivered the L1 which had been at Bella Barista the previous Saturday. I'm currently using a Classic and Eureka Mignon but with an eye to upgrading in the near future and I couldn't make the members' day so I was very happy to have the chance to see the L1 in the flesh. I had been concerned that I might find the lever difficult to operate, particularly not being as strong as some of you chaps, but it was easy, although I did resort to using two hands. It didn't snatch at all, and I liked the feeling of being physically part of the process rather than just flicking a switch. Oh, and the coffee was good too!

Thanks to coffeechap for spending so long with me.

I'm seriously tempted by the L1 now but just need to decide whether this is the best route as a (big) step up from the Classic.

Jane


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I went from a silvia ( single boiler like a gaggia ) to an l1 , no regrets.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

heligan there is currently a raflle for an L1 on the forums.

10 posts make you eligible:good:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12187-Heres-the-big-one-folks-Londium-L1-raffle!!!!!/page16


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a go with the L1 at BB it is an awesome machine I have to say.

There's a raffle to win one at the moment I think there's a few tickets left if you're feeling lucky. If you win you could spend the money on an equally awesome grinder


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks GS11 and urbanbumpkin, I have added my name to the list! Fingers crossed.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Funny thing is what I really enjoyed about your visit to Rave was your willingness to get involved, I loved that you leapt on the L1 and your enthusiam was fab, hope your hubby keeps up with your love of coffee, I dont know dragging him down to Rave on your anniversary trip, must be Love.

The lure of the lever can't be shaken!!!!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

If you can afford an LI, there is really no reason not to go for it. In practice it is an easy and forgiving machine. The only potential downside (and I don't really see it as a downside) is that you can't tweak and fiddle with the temperature as you can with a PID machine, but for LI owners this is not an issue as the coffee that comes out of it tastes so good anyway.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The tried and tested lever principle is second to none in being able to get the very best out of bean. What's not so often acknowledged about LI is the elegant simplicity of design which means there is little to go wrong service-wise. It's a big step, price-wise, but if you are tempted to go down that route, IMO, there really isn't another match for it.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Funny thing is what I really enjoyed about your visit to Rave was your willingness to get involved, I loved that you leapt on the L1 and your enthusiam was fab, hope your hubby keeps up with your love of coffee, I dont know dragging him down to Rave on your anniversary trip, must be Love.


Well, I get to hang around lots of places like Axminster Tools with him and he comes to coffee shops and wine merchants with me. I get the benefit of the things he makes for the house and he gets the benefit of drinking better coffee and better wine, so we're both happy!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

RoloD said:


> If you can afford an LI, there is really no reason not to go for it. In practice it is an easy and forgiving machine. The only potential downside (and I don't really see it as a downside) is that you can't tweak and fiddle with the temperature as you can with a PID machine, but for LI owners this is not an issue as the coffee that comes out of it tastes so good anyway.





The Systemic Kid said:


> The tried and tested lever principle is second to none in being able to get the very best out of bean. What's not so often acknowledged about LI is the elegant simplicity of design which means there is little to go wrong service-wise. It's a big step, price-wise, but if you are tempted to go down that route, IMO, there really isn't another match for it.


Well, I am running out of reasons not to go for one! I'm reassured that you say it's easy and forgiving, RoloD. The lack of things to go wrong is a good point too, I'd like to think this is something which would last me a good number of years. Just got to go and count my pennies now...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Should last for a long time if you feed it good water. Cornish water is pretty soft, isn't it? Hopefully you don't live in Camelford


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

drude said:


> Should last for a long time if you feed it good water. Cornish water is pretty soft, isn't it? Hopefully you don't live in Camelford


Yes, very soft indeed, so at least I don't have to worry about descaling. I use a brita filter though as it doesn't taste that great. Not near Camelford thankfully!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic machine, easy to use and great coffee, what more could you want.


----------

